# Installation of eibach springs



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Its pretty staight forward on the rear.Pull old out put new in.
Fronts youll need to pull the entire strut out and use a spring compressor to pull the top hat off then slide the new spring on and install the top hat back on,use the spring compressor if needed on the lowering springs( i never had to)


----------



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey I preciate it jak! I kinda figured that but just wanted to make sure ther was nothing crazy I needed to do.... By the way the strut bars r awesome!!!


----------



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Any clue on exactly what tools I will need to complete the installation


----------

